
Ask HN: What time tracking and billing software (or related solutions) do you recommend? - randomtask
I'll be starting a contract job fairly soon and would like to provide an itemized bill including time spent per task etc. Up until now I have usually done this manually based on rough estimates after the job was completed. I'd like to move to a more automated solution, but I don't have the time to evaluate multiple packages. Ideally I'd like something that allows me to define tasks, clock on to and off from those tasks, and have it produce a report of time spent per task at the end. So I ask you, what software do you use and why? If you don't for a reason, why not?
======
almost
If you're an Emacs user then org-mode is has excellent time tracking features.

You have a normal org file with your tasks, I use one per client with 1st
level headings usually being projects (you might find that one per project
suites you better though).

So something like this:

    
    
        * Project 1
        ** TODO Some task
        ** TODO Another task
        * Project 2
        ** TODO yet another task
    

(the "TODO" keywords aren't needed for the time tracking, but I use them to
track what needs doing)

When I want to start work on a task I clock in by moving the point to one of
the task headings and hitting C-cC-xC-i. It adds a clock thingy under the
heading and the task shows up in my mode-line (along with how long I've worked
on it for). When I'm done with that task I do one of three things, either
clock into another task, clock out manually with C-xC-xC-o, or mark the task
as done (for TODO style headings).

So doing this means that all my task headings accrue clock annotations (which
org-mode collapses by default so I don't have to see them). I can then use
various functions to generate reports. My favourite way is using a dynamic
block:

    
    
        #+BEGIN: clocktable :maxlevel 2 :scope file
        Clock summary at [2009-02-11 Wed 15:08]
        
        | L | Headline              |   Time |      |
        |---+-----------------------+--------+------|
        |   | *Total time*          | *9:02* |      |
        |---+-----------------------+--------+------|
        | 1 | Project 1             |   7:36 |      |
        | 2 | TODO Some task        |        | 5:32 |
        | 2 | TODO Another task     |        | 2:04 |
        |---+-----------------------+--------+------|
        | 1 | Project 2             |   1:26 |      |
        | 2 | TODO yet another task |        | 1:26 |
        #+END:
    

You can hit C-cC-c at the beginning of the block and it will update. I usually
have several blocks under a heading at the top, one that shows my hours for
today, one that shows my hours since I last invoiced and one that shows total
hours ever.

I also org-mode for tracking my schedule, taking notes, writing documents
(LaTeX output is great) and tracking all my tasks.

Planner-mode also has timelogging capabilities (using timelog.el) but I prefer
org-mode.

~~~
randomtask
That's quite cool. I'm not an emacs user, but I'll definitely consider
switching to that OS at some stage ;)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
For previous answers to this question see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123371>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=224473>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=124856>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=460677>

Before asking questions you might try searching to see if it's been asked
before.

<http://searchyc.com/>

If you did, say so:

<http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Essays/smart-questions.html>

~~~
billturner
I've been reading HN for several months now, and this is the first time I've
seen reference to <http://searchyc.com/>. It would be more useful if it was
featured in the top nav bar (but I understand it's not because perhaps pg
didn't write it).

~~~
Xichekolas
There are several greasemonkey scripts that do just that.

For instance: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
ambition
For new users, the greasemonkey scripts suffer the same non-discoverability as
searchyc.

------
3pt14159
At the risk of sounding like a reckless spammer, I recommend the company I
work for: FreshBooks.

We have more than just time tracking and invoicing/billing. Including
estimates, simple support tickets, document sharing, expense tracking,
contractors.

We do not do full accounting or payroll. If you need those capabilities I
recommend either checking out our competitor Xero, or checking out an
accounting package that integrates with us.

I'm on support today if you want a walk though or something. Toll Free (North
America): 1-866-303-6061 Toll Free (UK): 0808-101-3408 Just ask for Zach.
<http://www.freshbooks.com/our-team.php#zach>

~~~
rman666
When I was doing my own information security consulting, I used FreshBooks and
it was awesome. Enter your clients, enter your projects, enter your time, and
it sends invoices. Very nice.

------
bjplink
As a Mac user, I'm a huge fan of On The Job
(<http://stuntsoftware.com/OnTheJob>). You enter in a task and the charge per
hour, hit play and go to work. You hit stop when you're done and it builds the
invoice for you automatically.

~~~
randomtask
That sounds perfect. Although they offer a download and also have an option to
pay seemingly with no explanation whether the free version is crippled
somehow? I'm not currently near a Mac so I can't check what the difference is
between them.

~~~
bjplink
I think all of Stunt Software's products come with 20 day trials. My
experience is with version 2 of On The Job but the newest edition looks even
better so I'm probably going to upgrade shortly.

------
jd
Thymer might just be what you're looking for.

It has intuitive data entry (easy as paper), support for projects, clearly
seperates personal todos from work tasks. (So you can use the same todo system
for personal matters and billable hours) and much more. Of course you can also
generate reports (which you can customize to an extent). Focus on simplicity
and usability -- drag and drop where possible, undo for every task, and so on.

Currently in private alpha -- beta coming soon. If you're interested, check it
out at <http://www.thymer.com>

(In case it wasn't obvious -- this is a shameless plug)

------
davidw
I wrote this:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com>

It's now open source. Have fun!

~~~
randomtask
Will definitely check it out. Cheers.

------
ryanwaggoner
I use <http://harvestapp.com> and <http://www.timepost2.com/> to post from my
Macbook. I really love Harvest. Great design, email out invoices, right
balance of simplicity and features.

TimePost is overpriced, though...you could probably find a cheaper solution. I
think Harvest has a dashboard widget.

------
HendrikR
Maybe this is interesting for you: <http://www.billingsapp.com/>

~~~
jsdalton
Have you (or anyone else) used this?

It looks fantastic...just wondering if anyone has any feedback on the good/bad
as an actual user of the product.

~~~
ndaiger
I use it and like it. I don't do a ton a freelance work, but it keeps me from
having to think to much about invoicing.

The timer-in-the-menu-bar is really nice, as is the feature that detects
inactivity and asks you if you just forgot to stop the clock.

------
there
Corduroy (<http://corduroysite.com/>) is a full billing system that includes
time tracking for projects and invoicing.

Some of its other features include interaction with your online banking site
and allowing your customers to login to your site and pay their invoices with
a credit card.

Disclaimer: I am the author of it.

------
dan_sim
I use TimmyOnTime ( <http://www.timmyontime.com> ) for my time-tracking (my
company created this product) and GnuCash for billing/accounting.

TimmyOnTime uses with instant-messaging (GoogleTalk, MSN, Jabber) for real-
time time-tracking so that tt easily becomes part of your work flow.

------
juliend2
To count my time I made a little ruby script that loops into a txt file and
looks for projects, calculate the hours for each and outputs them. Here is the
link if you're interested : <http://github.com/juliend2/compteurdetempstxt/>

To invoice i use Freshbooks. I love it. But for the time tracking, i prefer my
home-made solution (even if its not perfect) because i dont rely on a server
so i can track my time even when offline.

------
ctingom
If you need an exhaustive list of apps, try this page (which I maintain):
<http://www.timetrackingresources.com/>

~~~
ejs
Interesting list, but it would be nice if there was some order to it. The
first thing that hit me was that it was not alphabetic, so I moused over the
first link, noticed its was an affiliate link... then closed the window
assuming it was just a scheme.

------
dabeeeenster
We've spun this off as a seperate web app that we have been using internally
for 3 years or so:

<http://www.pipelineworks.com/>

Designed for UK companies...

------
brent
Journyx wasn't terrible (it has been ~3 years since I have used it). I believe
it is free for individuals, but you'll have to check.

------
sevib
You may also consider Klok (<http://klok.mcgraphix.com/>) for straight forward
timetracking, it's simple, stylish and exports to excel.

------
rayvega
AbstractSpoon's ToDoList is what I use.

<http://www.abstractspoon.com/tdl_resources.html>

------
jbrun
I use harvest and it works quite well for me.

